# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  В Жлобинском районе задержали торговца гранатами.

## JAHolper

В Жлобинском районе сотрудниками КГБ с поличным был взят чернокопатель при попытке продать противотанковую гранату.

----------

